# Can't wait to be a mommy!



## BStier88

Hi there I just joined this site today hoping to get support and hear stories from other women. A little bit about me...

I am 23 and have been married to my best friend now for a little over a year. We have been TTC since we got married but before that we weren't preventing either. I stopped taking BCP about 3 years ago.

We got married in Sept and in Dec we found out that we were pregnant. Unfortunately I had a MC at 5 weeks. My doctor gave the go ahead to begin trying again in Feb but we haven't had any luck. 

In Sept of this year I went to my OB to see if there was a reason we have been having a hard time since me and my DH are healthy and he has two sons from a previous relationship. After running lots of test there was no definitive answers. My FSH levels are high for my age but certainly lower that what would be considered a problem. My cycles are very irregular so my doctor recently prescribed clomid to see if that will help, although I have been ovulating on my own (I have been using OPK since we got married). After the first round of clomid I went in to see how many follicles developed and my doctor was surprised to only see one...but it was a good size so I am hopeful. If I get a BFN this month she recommended doubling the dosage so we will see. 

Today begins my TWW and I hope it goes by quickly and I get a BFP for Christmas :happydance: 

Well I look forward to getting to know everyone and GL to those who are trying and lots of baby dust!


----------



## 2kiddos

Hello. Welcome!!! Sorry about your loss. I have had 4 myself. Good luck to you and your OH.


----------



## Haylee.

Hello and welcome, sorry for your loss and I hope you get your :bfp: soon xx


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome :flow: xx


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## v2007

:xmas3:

V xxx


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## storm4mozza

hey welcome to BnB :happydance: x


----------



## Nerdy Girl

Hello and welcome. Hope you get a BFP soon!!


----------



## Quackquack99

welcome :)


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi: I live in Bothell, raised in Kirkland :)


----------



## lovemybabaa

Welcome,Sorry for your Loss:/


----------



## storm4mozza

Hi welcome to BnB x


----------

